# Über Steam aktivierte Spiele verkaufen



## ich558 (11. November 2011)

*Über Steam aktivierte Spiele verkaufen*

Hi,
bin jetzt nicht sicher ob das der richtige Thread ist aber mal sehen. Also ich möchte gern MW2 verkaufen das aber natürlich bereits aktiviert wurde. Kann man nach einer normalen Deinstallion samt entfernen aller Spielstände das Spiel so verkaufen, dass der Käufer es wieder ganz normal aktivieren kann?

MfG


----------



## Gamefruit93 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Über Steam aktivierte Spiele verkaufen*

Nein,
Wenn dann musst du den ganzen Account verkaufen.


----------



## ich558 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Über Steam aktivierte Spiele verkaufen*

So ein Mist  Aber kann man zumindest den SP spielen? Ich frag mich warum dann soviele gebrauchte Cod bei Aamazon zu kaufen sind


----------



## jensi251 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Über Steam aktivierte Spiele verkaufen*



Gamefruit93 schrieb:


> Nein,
> Wenn dann musst du den ganzen Account verkaufen.


 Was von Steam her nicht erlaubt ist.


Alle die das gebraucht kaufen wurden verarscht und können es gar nicht aktivieren.


----------



## ACDSee (11. November 2011)

*AW: Über Steam aktivierte Spiele verkaufen*

Ich hab mich nie um Steam gekümmert, wurde halt notgedrungen mitinstalliert.
Lese ich das jetzt richtig?

Ich kann mein Fallout NV nichtmal an einen Kumpel ausleihen?
Er hat Fallout 3, wir wollten tauschen, nachdem wir beide durchgezockt haben.

Acoountdaten austauschen würde ja noch gehen.. nun gut, leg ich mir halt künftig für jedes Spiel einen neuen Account an, dann fällts mir nicht so schwer die Daten rauszugeben.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. November 2011)

*AW: Über Steam aktivierte Spiele verkaufen*

Sofern mir bekannt ist das Verkaufen eines Steam Accounts nicht legal lauf den AGB von Steam und wurde auch von einem Gericht so entschieden:
Bundesgerichtshof spricht Urteil zugunsten von Valve - valve


----------



## Gamefruit93 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Über Steam aktivierte Spiele verkaufen*

Da steht nur das sie Recht bekommen haben, aber nicht das man den Account nicht verkaufen darf.
In dem Urteil geht es an das binden von Accounts, nicht deren Verkauf.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. November 2011)

*AW: Über Steam aktivierte Spiele verkaufen*

Das verkaufen eines Accounts ist in den AGBs von Steam untersagt. Deswegen kann Valve auch jederzeit solche Accounts löschen oder sperren.
Steam Subscriber Agreement
Und da die Spiele ja auf einen Account gelockt sind sind dann halt auch die Spiele prinzipiell unverkäuflich.

Das heist natürlich nicht das Valve sofort draufkommen kann das ein Account verkauft wurde.
Aber es ist halt nicht legal.


----------



## jensi251 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Über Steam aktivierte Spiele verkaufen*

Das habe ich doch schon ganz oben erwähnt.


----------



## OctoCore (12. November 2011)

*AW: Über Steam aktivierte Spiele verkaufen*

Ob der Verkauf eines Accounts statthaft ist oder nicht, ist hierzulande aber auch nicht rechtsverbindlich geklärt. 
Dafür müsste es erstmal weitere Verfahren zu dem Thema geben.
Von daher ist es erst mal nicht illegal, sein Game zu verkaufen, egal was Valve schreibt.
Wem deshalb der Account gesperrt wird, dem steht es ja frei, Valve zu verklagen, um Rechtsicherheit zu schaffen.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## ich558 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Über Steam aktivierte Spiele verkaufen*

Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit, evtl unter einem Vorwand, den Key von Steam zurücksetzten zu lassen? Danach könnte man das Spiel doch verkaufen.
Nach einer gewissen Zeit verkaufe ich mein Spiele wieder da sich mich nicht mehr interessiern und MW2 kann man in Amazon zZ für 20€ verkaufen


----------



## OctoCore (13. November 2011)

*AW: Über Steam aktivierte Spiele verkaufen*

Wie oben schon geschrieben wurde: für jedes Spiel ein Account und aus die Maus.
Und sich nicht erwischen lassen.  
Solange das nicht gesetzlich irgendwie abgedeckelt ist, kann man zwar nicht von legal oder illegal sprechen, ein Verstoß gegen die Geschäftsbedingungen ist es auf jeden Fall. Und wenn man rausgeworfen wird, bezweifle ich irgendwie, dass eine Rechtsschutzversicherung die Kosten für ein Klage übernimmt.


----------



## fiumpf (13. November 2011)

*AW: Über Steam aktivierte Spiele verkaufen*



ich558 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit, evtl unter einem Vorwand, den Key von Steam zurücksetzten zu lassen?


 
Am besten mal bei Valve anklopfen und einen Supportaccount (Supportaccount =/= Steam-Account!) erstellen:
https://support.steampowered.com/

Da schilderst du dein Problem. Es gab schon Fälle wo einzelne Spiele aus den Accounts herausgenommen wurden.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. November 2011)

*AW: Über Steam aktivierte Spiele verkaufen*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Sofern mir bekannt ist das Verkaufen eines Steam Accounts nicht legal lauf den AGB von Steam und wurde auch von einem Gericht so entschieden:
> Bundesgerichtshof spricht Urteil zugunsten von Valve - valve



So schaut es aus. Übrigens klärt das verlinkte Urteil vollumfänglich die Rechtslage. Warum?

Der Steam-Account selbst stellt ein einfaches urheberrechtlichen Nutzungsrecht an der Software dar. Anders als bei Software mit Datenträger gilt hier nicht der Erschöpfungsgrundsatz, sprich der Rechteinhaber kann nach wie vor bestimmen, ob dieses Nutzungsrecht (weiter-)verbreitet werden darf oder nicht. Steam und alle anderen Online-Dienste haben sich für die Alternative "Verbieten" entschieden.

Sicher hat dieses Urteil für Verwirrung und Unverständnis geführt, da es zu einer ziemlich unverständlichen Rechtsfolge führt, dass man zwar den Datenträger selbst mit der Software verkaufen kann (Erschöpfung), nicht aber den Account selbst, der aber für das Spielen obligatorisch ist.

Daher gilt hier für den Thread: Verkauf nicht erlaubt. Und bevor hier wieder diverse Tipps zur rechtswidrigen Umgehung kommen

-CLOSED-

EDIT Hier steht es nochmal genauer: http://www.dr-bahr.com/news/vorauss...unts-fuer-pc-spiel-half-life-2-zulaessig.html


----------

